# 00 740il headlight



## lmxu (Jan 24, 2006)

Hello All, 

my headlights ( both of them went out) and on my dashboard, it asks me to check my low beam lights. 

1. What type of light bulb to get?
2. How do I replace it? 

Any links to DIY pictures is greatly appreciate it. 

Thanks again


----------



## southpol (Sep 21, 2008)

D2S HID capsule 85 watts. very simple diy job takes bout 10 minutes


----------



## lmxu (Jan 24, 2006)

Thanks SouthPol. Bought two of them and installed over the weekend. All is good, much appreciate it. 

Though, to take out the light from the passenger side, I had to take off the air filer box, that was a hassle, other than that, pretty easy. 

Thanks again.


----------



## SNaray8442 (Dec 30, 2004)

I have a headlight related issue on my '98 740iL with xenons

My driver side headlight comes on, but sometimes after 30 seconds or so it'll turn off. My headlights are always on (come on with key, regardless of where the headlight switch is at), so I have to turn off and turn the car back on to get the light back on, but many times it'll die again in 30 seconds or so multiple times, eventually deciding to stay on for a while.

This problem just started, any idea what could be causing it?


----------



## project37 (Dec 10, 2008)

I had the same problem with my 98 a couple of years ago and it was just the bulb. If you go to replace do both as the other side will go on you soon as well.


----------



## SNaray8442 (Dec 30, 2004)

Ah I see.

Thanks, I'll replace them both.


----------

